# degree certificate equilavancy



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello,

I read the threads and I feel confused regarding degree equivalency in the UAE. Some people say distance learning is not approved and some say only online distance learning is approved. There is a list of approved universities on the webpage but I heard about someone who got rejected even though his university name was on the list.
Does anyone have information, please?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

the Ministry is the only source of definitive information.

Universities may be 'approved' but if you do a distance learning course at an approved university, then the distance learning itself results in rejection.

The reason they have approved university listings is that they know those actually exists and are of a reasonable standard - the implication being the rest of the one room so-called-universities scattered across a city just to generate a poorly written certificate will never be approved.

Distance learning itself is simply open to too much corruption - even western universities which do distance learning are rejected.

Follow the MoE website and don't do distance learning.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a business degree I did online and was accepted. The university is in the US and also has a physical campus and doesn't differentiate between degrees. 

Check out Indiana Wesleyan University


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> The university is in the US


Thats the major difference.

One room 'universities' in Calcutta do not count.


----------

